# Glacier canyon Wisconsin dell in april



## lily28 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi.  Looking for 2-3 night in 1-2 bedroom from 4/3-4/11/15 with flexible checkin anytime from 4/3-4/9/15 for 2-3 nights at Glacier Canyon at Wisconsin Dell.  Thanks.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump. Now looking for 2 days with checkin 4/6 or 4/7, 1 or 2 bedroom. Thanks


----------



## lily28 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone has available even for 1 to 2 nights 4/6-4/9/15?


----------

